# Haut Languedoc L'Agout to coast



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Hi All

We are currently having a planning day in a very wet and miserable Segur in the Averyon Region, south of France. 

We were going to head north and east towards the Dordogne but looking at the map there is a the region below is called the Monts De Lacaune in the Parc Naturel Regional Du Haut Languedoc with a few lakes and hills to explore. Below that is the coast around Beziers to Sete. To be honest we would like to see a new region anyway.

I can find a couple of Aires in the Parc region around the lakes but very little else. The coast is littered with ACSI sites, more than you can shake a stick at.

Question is. What are both these regions like. The PArc and lakes look worth exploring and we are willing to give the coast another go if its worth the trip. We made a bad decision in going to St Tropez at the beginning of August but presumably its quieter down this end and more so in September. We did the coast around Perpignan last spring and were not that impressed.

Any help or ideas greatly appreciated as usual.

Regards
BD


----------



## dragabed (May 24, 2008)

*http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-reply-112582.html*

i personally love this area of france,the lakes, the beaches,the small villages, but the people are not your typical french and to me this makes it a very interesting area there are plenty of aires if you look, and as you say lots of acsi sites


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Thanks for the reply. There isn't much in the database on here so I wonder if it's not that well visited.

Any specific recomendations?


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Hi Barry.
We have enjoyed your pictures and reports and see you are having a great time.
We are also coming across this weekend and heading south, possibly down the canal du midi to the area you intend going to.
Nothing cast in stone, but we will look out for you.


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

We go to portiragnes at least once a year. The canal du midi around there is very nice as is a trip up stream from there to view antique locks. Beziers is attractive with canals.

There was a very long road on a spit of sand where many motorhomes used to park by the beach but that has been rebuilt so it is impossible for them to park there anymore but they have built a park for motorhomes at the Sete end.

Lovely views at the top of the town of Sete - very high with carpark at the top.

Have a good trip


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Thanks guys. Keep reading Bits about canal de midi but ignored them as we didn't think we were going that way. My experience of coastal aires on the med side is Not good one. Nor is wilding. 

To be honest if the campsites are no longer full of Kids and in acsi season we might give one a go (grath won't want to meet up now!)

keep in touch grath and let us know where you are. If our paths cross we will have to meet and swap stories!


----------



## Wilmannie (Feb 7, 2010)

Hi Barry, 
We've driven the full length of the Canal du Midi & love that area & the Gironde. There are quite a lot of Aires (see All the Aires) but never found a campsite we liked. Also like the Cap d' Agde, Sete, Beziers, Villeneuve le Beziers and the wine regions between Beziers & Narbonne (plenty Aires there, lovely city) Also, very special, lovely coastal area at Leucate, well worth a visit. 
Hope the sun shines on you soon! Wish we were there!


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

barryd said:


> My experience of coastal aires on the med side is Not good one. Nor is wilding.


We're with you, Barry. he only aire we've used in that specific area is Villeneuve Les Beziers, which is nice. The 'proper' aire is away from the road, but we normally park closer (around the campsite entrance). It's nice being by the side of the canal, and apart from the odd car racing down the track, peaceful. The town is good and just a short stroll across the canal, and you can cycle up the canal a way.

We've used four other aires down the coast from there (see >> map << ) but we probably wouldn't use them again. I think we're spoilt living next to a lovely beach, and we're always comparing seafront places in France with home.

Here are some shots of Villeneuve Lez Bez, as we call it.

Keep having fun!

Gerald


----------



## Wilmannie (Feb 7, 2010)

Hi Geraldandannie, Parking on the Canal bank by the campsite at Villeneuve Les Beziers isn't permitted any longer, think we might have been damaging the bank, threats of clamping there now!


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

barryd said:


> Thanks guys. Keep reading Bits about canal de midi but ignored them as we didn't think we were going that way. My experience of coastal aires on the med side is Not good one. Nor is wilding.
> 
> To be honest if the campsites are no longer full of Kids and in acsi season we might give one a go (grath won't want to meet up now!)
> 
> keep in touch grath and let us know where you are. If our paths cross we will have to meet and swap stories!


Barry, we have never done the Midi but we often do the Canal du Lateral and it is very nice with many many suitable locations.
The lateral runs north from Toulouse and the Midi runs south from Toulouse.
Will look out for you


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Wilmannie said:


> Parking on the Canal bank by the campsite at Villeneuve Les Beziers isn't permitted any longer, think we might have been damaging the bank


The first time we did it, it was by mistake, and it was only afterwards that we saw the 'official' parking places. The second time we did it, it was by design, as it was so much nicer nearer the road.



Wilmannie said:


> threats of clamping there now!


That's sad news. Maybe it's just in the summer when the boats are being used more frequently. The places pictured are for boatowners to use for loading, but out of season, maybe they're a bit more lenient? But if there are clamping signs, we'll probably find somewhere else.

Gerald


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Thanks for all the replies guys and great photos Gerald. Its a shame if you cant park there anymore.

Does anyone know if it will be possible to launch our dinghy on the Canal de Midi? Might make it more interesting!

Im reluctant to go to the sea again but its starting to look interesting. 

What can I expect of the ACSI sites down there? There are a few that look ok but then they always do until you turn up and they are like shanty towns covered in trees.

Would much rather use Aires or wild but as an option we might consider using the card. Only used it twice in Switzerland and ITaly back in June.

Flipping heck. I just realised we have been away a whole season!

Pusser, your recomendation sounds nice especially if you go back year after year.


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

barryd said:


> Pusser, your recomendation sounds nice especially if you go back year after year.


This area is not magical as some of the places on your blog but cycling along the tow path of the du Midi at sunset or early morning is worth the effort and even hiring an electric unsteerable boat for a trip up and down is an afternoon out.

If memory serves the rise of several antique locks is virtually at Beziers and that is definately worth a visit.

Beaches are huge and sand dunes and produce is cheaper than further East. I like the beach off our campsite as you can swim out 100 yards and then stand up with just the water around your ankles sometimes. Sort of God like feeling really.

And Carcassone is a must visit as you travel to the West Coast.


----------



## adonisito (Nov 6, 2009)

Hi,
We are just finishing 7 weeks in France and Germany and visited that area. Diary says have a look at Lake Salagou, near Clermont Herault, there is a ruined village there where you can stay and lots of free places. That whole area semed easy to find wild spots.
As you will find the Beziers area is the most reliable for sun. We also stayed on an FP site in the Rhone at Chateauneuf du Pape. I know its not really on your route but its a brilliant place and its not limited to FP subscribers, its called Chateau Maucoil about 6km from the village - highly recommended, although the excellent wine WILL make a dent in the expenses! 

Peter


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Superb tips thanks.

I think we will keep an eye on the weather which may dictate where we go but I'm definately doing the mountain and lakes bit so will almost certainly head down to the coast as it's not far. Maybe I'll row the canal from east to west.


----------



## Wilmannie (Feb 7, 2010)

Hi Barry,
Lots of response and plenty for you to think about! 
Beziers is lovely, the Canal is an engineering wonder & I can't think there would be any reason why you shouldn't launch your dinghy & your fishing-rod! Love Blaye & the Gironde too! (but if you're going south to the coast on the main road, don't miss the viewpoint at Millau Bridge) Wish I was there! Hope the sun shines soon!


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Thanks for that

we have already been under the millau bridge. Missed the visitor centre! As we seem to be going around in meaningless circles we will no doubt end up there again


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

barryd said:


> Maybe I'll row the canal from east to west.


Won't take long as it is only about 20 feet wide. But leave yourself 2 minutes just in case of head wind. 8)


----------



## tincan (Jul 31, 2006)

There is parking in Le Somail for those renting boats at that location but we have parked there and we have also parked overnight near Cruzy, next to the Auberge De La Croisade, which is one of the finest eateries on the canal. Found the tree roots along that stretch quite bumpy while cycling the tow path but then again we like our comforts we do. You could also try Homps for an overnight. There is a Municipal site in Capestang and nice restaurant too in a cave but cant remember the name unfortunately

Noel

edited to add detail


----------

